# 2.5L Engine Cover Removal



## lloydo123 (Dec 13, 2007)

Can someone point me to the thread that shows how to remove the engine cover on a 2.5l? I have tried all search options I can think of, and in addition, have seen a number of links to this site from Google searches. I only get error messages. I'm specifically looking for the technique to disconnect the sensors.

Sorry for asking for something that's already here.

Thanks.

Lloyd


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Pull really hard, honestly. Warm up the engine and get it to temperature, which will loosen up the rubber bushings that hold the cover in place. Just start with one corner of the cover, and wiggle and pull. When you pop off one corner, work on the next one. I'm not sure of what sensors you're referring to, since the cover itself does not have any sensors attached. Just to be 100% sure, are you working with a 2.5L from a VW MkV or MkVI, or another vehicle?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

it is really easy to get the cover off. i agree with edb4. just pull it off one corner at a time with the engine heated up. the sensor he is referring to is the mass airflow sensor or MAF. the cover itself actually does have this sensor attached to it because part of the intake piping is on the engine cover itself. the MAF sensor just pulls right out though. you also need to move the hose clamp that is attached to the black plastic intake tubing. this clamp is right next to the MAF sensor. it shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes to get your engine cover off. just dont forget to remove the sensor and clamp before you start yanking on your cover!


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah the MAF. Forgot about that, I've got an '09


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

When you put it back on, make sure the rubber mounts are not torn. If they are, do invest in some new ones! I learned that the hard way, by finding a hole in my intake manifold, where one of the mount posts used to be. Needless to say, the engine did not wanna run.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah but if you heat the engine up first, the cover should pull off somewhat easily, so you dont need to worry about tearing the rubber grommets or pulling the mounting posts off.


----------



## acincys (Jul 10, 2006)

Gunbunny08 said:


> yeah but if you heat the engine up first, the cover should pull off somewhat easily, so you dont need to worry about tearing the rubber grommets or pulling the mounting posts off.


That's true, it should help. In my case, however, the engine cover has been off many, many times. I've replaced them once or twice already. I actually had four brand new ones sitting in my tool box - they should've been on the engine.
The engine was rocking a lot at one point (hard acceleration on very bad road) and the weight of the engine cover ripped one of the mounts right out of the manifold, leaving a hole about 1" wide. It was a lesson learned.

The mounts should not tear the first few times even if they're cold/dry, but it's still a good idea to check them and lube them before putting the cover back on every time. :thumbup:


----------



## lloydo123 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Remove the MAF Sensor*



Gunbunny08 said:


> it is really easy to get the cover off. i agree with edb4. just pull it off one corner at a time with the engine heated up. the sensor he is referring to is the mass airflow sensor or MAF. the cover itself actually does have this sensor attached to it because part of the intake piping is on the engine cover itself. the MAF sensor just pulls right out though. you also need to move the hose clamp that is attached to the black plastic intake tubing. this clamp is right next to the MAF sensor. it shouldn't take you more than 5 minutes to get your engine cover off. just dont forget to remove the sensor and clamp before you start yanking on your cover!


This was my original question... does the MAF sensor really just pull right out? 

Thanks everyone for your help.

Lloyd


----------



## lloydo123 (Dec 13, 2007)

*How do I unplug the MAF Sensor*

I have searched everywhere on this forum and Google... how do I unplug the MAF sensor.

Thanks.

Lloyd


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

edb4 said:


> Ah the MAF. Forgot about that, I've got an '09


You guys are lucky


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

yes the MAF just pulls right off. there is a tab on the side that faces the battery. just pull the tab with your thumb and the MAF just come out. make sure you wrap it in something while you have it hanging out. you dont wanna get any kind of debris in that sensor.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

so the rubber gromets block holes to the intake manifold?

when replacing my intake i found some dirt/sand on the intake manifold flap


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*wow*

Is funny how a simple “engine cover” question draws many responses. We sure got some experts in engine cover removal on this website.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

hahaha engine cover removal is a serious procedure. some would call it life threatening. rubber grommets can and will take lives if we're not careful out there!


----------

